# Dr. Sarmast's Music School



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"In 2001, when the Taliban was toppled from power, Afghanistan's musical culture was left in ruins. Music gradually came back onto the streets and into people's lives, but by 2009 there was still no orchestra capable of playing the Afghan national anthem."

Video etc.: http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/witness/2013/01/201311412401920574.html


----------

